# timing on lights



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

how many hours. I just added c02 im running 1.5 watts per gallon in a 180 gal. tank. Im starting to get some alge growth. What do you think


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Also 120 bpm


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

My guess would be between 10-12 hours, and if you start to get some nasty algae growth, then just cut it back a bit.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i would start at 8 and scale up or down from there, thats usually what i do, but every one has their own technique. Also with 1.5 wpg i would guess that you will probably have to increase exposure.

andy


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

8-10 hr is the most most plants will continue to take in light.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Go with the natural daylight cycle.


----------

